# Miniteich - welche Pflanzen



## Chrisi (25. Mai 2007)

Hallo!
Ich bin neu im Forum und hab gleich mal einige Fragen an euch:
Ich habe die letzten zwei Tage eure Beiträge gelesen - konnte 
aber die Lösung für mein Problemchen leider nicht wirklich finden!

Ich hab nur einen Miniteich (leider) mit ca. 350 l Wasser und einem
Bachlauf! Darin befinden sich 8 mini-kleine Goldfische, einige Steine, 
2 reine Unterwasserpflanzen und 
in der Flachwasserzone hab ich 5 Pflanzen! Bei einer Beratung wurde uns 
gesagt ja nicht zu viele Pflanzen in und um den Teich zu pflanzen, keine 
Seerose, den Teichboden und Teichrand nicht mit Kies/Sand zu füllen,
und am besten nur Teicherde zu verwenden! So, das haben wir auch gemacht! Das Ergebnis: Für ca. zwei Wochen war der Teich wunderschön,
dann wurde er grün, und letzte Woche war er plötzlich braun (konnte Boden nicht mehr erkennen!!?? Ich nehme an ich hab Nährstoffe ohne Ende im Wasser - aber was soll ich jetzt tun?

Freu mich auf eure Antworten!!!!!!!
Danke Christina


----------



## katja (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Miniteich - welche Pflanzen*

hallo chrisi, willkommen im forum!

da wurdest du ja klasse beraten.... 

also ich würde einen kompletten neuaufbau vornehmen!

das heißt: pflanzen raus und zwischenlagern, wasser bis auf 4-5 cm ablassen, fischis fangen (am besten gleich verschenken : ), komplett entleeren und neu einrichten!  

den boden könntest du mit verlegesand oder lavasplit belegen und da direkt reinpflanzen (erde vorher abwaschen!), die seerosen bleiben in töpfen, allerdings nicht mit teicherde, sondern lehmsandgemisch.

wenn du noch platz für pflanzen hast, hier z.b. könntest du schauen, was dir gefällt: www.nymphaion.de und dann für die jeweiligen zonen einkaufen.
bei der größe fände ich ein üppig bepflanztes becken, wo immer mal was anderes blüht und die __ libellen vorbeischauen am schönsten!  

lass mal von dir hören, was du unternommen hast, ja?


----------



## Dodi (25. Mai 2007)

*AW: Miniteich - welche Pflanzen*

Hallo Christina!

Herzlich willkommen in unserem Forum!

Ich kann mich Katja eigentlich nur anschließen:
alles 'raus - vor allem diese verdammte Teicherde!
Als Substrat kann auch ich Dir ein Gemisch aus Sand und Lehm, z. B. den sog. Verlegesand empfehlen.


Bei der Größe von nur 350 l sind 8 Goldfische viel zu viel - die vermehren sich ohnehin wie die Karnickel... Auch ich würde in Deinem Fall lieber ganz auf Fische verzichten. Es kommen auch so genug Lebewesen in den Teich wie __ Frösche, __ Kröten (wenn auch nur zeitweise), __ Libellen, evtl. __ Molche, __ Wasserläufer und, und, und.

Mit Deiner Annahme, zuviele Nährstoffe im Teich zu haben, liegst Du vollkommen richtig! Eine Algenblüte ist an und für sich bei frisch befüllten Teichen (und auch sonst in jedem Frühjahr) ganz normal und gibt sich wieder, wenn die Pflanzen die Klärung des Wassers übernehmen.

Ach ja, Pflanzen kannst Du eigentlich nie genug im Teich haben - die sorgen nämlich für klares Wasser, wenn der Teich richtig "eingefahren" ist.

Es ist zwar schade, daß Du Dir die ganze Arbeit machen musst, aber ich denke, der Erfolg wird uns Recht geben!

Viel Spaß hier im Forum und künftig mit Deinem Teich!


----------



## Chrisi (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Miniteich - welche Pflanzen*

Guten Morgen!
Vielen vielen Dank für eure tollen Tipps!
Wie "sauber" bzw. rein sollte denn ein Teich eigentlich sein?
Das Wasser erholt sich langsam aber am Becken befindet sich
noch eine dünne eher bräunliche Schicht - ich denke mal das das eher
normal ist, oder? Habe noch Pflanzen in den Teich gegeben, möchte aber
die Fische nicht verschenken - ich versuche es mal mit der schönen Pflanzenwelt, aber welche Pflanzen gibt es denn die viele Nährstoffe verbrauchen?

Wieso sind eigentlich die Fische so schlecht??

Danke!!
Christina


----------



## Sternthaler13 (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Miniteich - welche Pflanzen*

Hi Chrisi,
na, die Fische wollen ja auch nicht leben wie ein Hund, die armen Kerlchen. Die brauchen gutes Wasser und Sauerstoff. Und da Fische, wie alle anderen Lebewesen auch, einen Stoffwechsel haben, haben sie Ausscheidungen, die das Wasser "überdüngen". Und dann vermehren die sich ja auch noch... und dann kommt eins zum anderen. Ich denke, dass Wasserpflanzen bei der "Teich"-Größe da nicht gegen ankommen. Das sagt mir zumindestens mein Instinkt. Aber hier gibt es ja sehr viele Fisch-/Teich-Spezialisten. Die werden sich bestimmt noch melden...


----------



## Silke (29. Mai 2007)

*AW: Miniteich - welche Pflanzen*

Hallo,
falls du dich mal beliest, wirst du herausfinden, daß Goldies eine beachtliche Größe erreichen können. Für deinen Teich absolut unpassend. Außerdem: was machst du im Winter? Dein Teich ist nicht tief genug, um ein durchfrieren zu verhindern, es sei denn, du beheizt ihn.
Fürs einrichten haben die anderen ja schon was geschrieben, Sand rein und bepflanzen mit __ Iris, __ Binsen, __ Seggen, __ Nadelkraut (das lieben __ Frösche), __ Wasserstern, __ Hornkraut (möglichst viel), Sumpfdotterblumen.
Dann sollten sich bald genügend Tiere einfinden, die du beobachten kannst.
Mach doch mal nen Foto.
Ach ja, meine Nachbarn haben auch Fische in ihrem Teich, aber Aquarienfische, die sie im Winter mit rein nehmen.


----------



## Chrisi (30. Mai 2007)

*AW: Miniteich - welche Pflanzen*

Vielen Dank für eure wertvollen Tipps!

Leider ist das mit den Goldis jetzt nicht mehr so einfach,
denn sie sind ja schon in meinem Teich! Hab sie mit zwei Molchen (diese finde ich allerdings seit 2 Wochen nicht)von einer Kollegin geschenkt bekommen, jetzt weiß ich auch warum sie sie mir geschenkt hat!! hi
Sie hat auch unzählige Goldfische im Teich - aber ihr Teich ist um einiges größer! Nun gut - jetzt sind die Fische ja noch sehr klein!

Findet ihr 4 Stück auch noch zu viel? 
Ich dachte ich kenne mich durch das Lesen der Beiträge ein wenig aus aber irgendwie hab ich noch immer keinen Durchblick! 
Ich dachte ich kann diese Goldfische auch im Herbst rausfischen und
mit ins Haus nehmen??!!

Habe mir jetzt mal folgendes vorgenommen:
Werde den Teich bis auf 10 cm auslassen und die Fischis abfischen!! 
Werde alle Steine die drinnen sind und auch das Becken reinigen (obwohl da
ist eigentlich gar nicht viel Schlamm oder so drauf!!) Dann werde ich eine dünne Schicht Verlegesand aufschütten und darauf eine dünne Schicht Kies geben! Das selbe werde ich beim Beckenrand machen! Dann werd ich die Pflanzen von der Erde erlösen (außer der Seerose) und ohne etwas gleich in diesen Verlegesand einsetzen! Das Becken langsam wieder auffüllen, Fischis rein?? und dann werd ich mal abwarten! Werde auch noch zwei oder drei Pflanzen zu kaufen! 
Habt ihr eine Idee wie ich den Beckenrand verschwinden lassen könnte?

Was meint ihr - könnte es so funktionieren?
Freue mich auf eure Antwort!!!!
Danke! Christina


----------



## Annett (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Miniteich - welche Pflanzen*

Hallo Christina,

auch wenn es nicht das ist, was Du hören möchtest.. ein Teichlein ist kein Aquarium, es sei denn Du möchtest Deinen wie ein solches im Freiland betreiben. (D.h. dann alle 2 Wochen Wasserwechseln, ausreichend große Filteranlage etc.)
300l Wasser sind durch die äußeren Einflüße ziemlich instabil. Da reicht schon ein kräftiger Regenschauer, der etwas Erde in den Teich spült und schon kann das System anfangen zu kippen.
Ohne Fische brauchst Du Dir solche Sorgen überhaupt nicht zu machen... 

Wenn Du die Erde/Schlamm wieder entfernst, dann schrubbe nicht das ganze Becken blank... auch etwas Dreck am Boden und etwas von dem alten Wasser sind nützlich und sollten wieder ins Becken! Wenn Du komplett mit frischem Leitungswasser füllst, startest Du wieder bei Null (google mal mit "Nitritpeak").

Den Beckenrand kannst Du z.B. mit __ Pfennigkraut gut kaschieren. Es wächst sowohl im Gartenboden, als auch im Flachwasser und wuchert den Rand sicher gut zu.


----------



## Silke (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Miniteich - welche Pflanzen*

Hallo,
ich häng ma 2 Bilder von mir an. Sind zwar schon von 2005, aber so siehts aus, wenn der Rand zugewachsen ist.


----------



## Eugen (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Miniteich - welche Pflanzen*

Hi Silke,

was sind das für blau blühende Pflanzen auf dem rechten Bild im Vordergrund ??
Ist etwas unscharf, doch keine Vergißmeinnicht,weil so groß,oder doch ?


----------



## Silke (1. Juni 2007)

*AW: Miniteich - welche Pflanzen*

Hallo Eugen,
doch, es sind Kaukasus-Vergißmeinnicht. Die wuchern mit jedem Jahr doller und aussähen tun sie sich auch von selbst, was ich sehr schön finde.


----------

